# The pennsylvania collection



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The purpose of this thread is for me to set up what I will keep & what i will eventually put up for sale. I got all the engines out, still have to dig out the rest of the pass cars, the first set was the spectrums with interiors & lights. 
I'd like to match up engines to sets.
The engines










the 1st pass set(seven pieces)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Second set are ahm rivarossi no interiors or lights Six pieces 
Does it matter that the lettering on the bottom 2 is bigger? (Not a matched set) ?










larger view


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have family history on the PRR. My great grandfather started as a brakeman in 1923 when he came home from WWI. He worked up to passenger conductor, and the K4s pulled the trains. In 1957 the steamer was scrapped and replaced with the diesels.

I also had a Cardinal train set like you are selling. I sold mine for $100 as it had no interiors. I do know that the guy I got it from said his grandfather paid about $400 back when it first came out.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats cool. as I get further into this I will post better pics of all the pensy locos i have & try to come close to the period of the pass cars if I can, your help will be appriciated!
There were reciepts in the cardinal box, set was 269, lights were another 129 & the seating 20something, so he paid over 400, then installed it all & added KaDees, so easy 450, with labor......... it would be crazy, like the thousands of hours I spent on my car ! Rich.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I agree! I do like helping out. I have the Bachmann heavy weights also. I tried adding "carpet" and seat coverings, but that just did not work. I did manage to add Kadee swing couplers though to get rid of the Bachmann type.

I like the sound of your Cardinal Set. If I modeled the NYC, I would have kept it.

What year is your 'cuda? 426 Hemi, or 440?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nah, it's a lowly 73,360, but these days it's a good thing gas milage is bad enough with that, at almost 4 bucks a gallon I can hardly afford to drive it! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

pulled all the engines for pics, the first ones are the ones he had pulling the pass sets in his display.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats not a reflection, I did not unbox the 2nd one! 
Then 2 in black (again not unboxing the twin)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Same color in electric, only one!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

one Kato


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

One maheno steamer


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

& the atlas, I have 3 of these, one pending sale locally.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, so what era are the pass cars from, are the maroon ahm's in the first pic a good match, or maybe the only steamer I have in penn should be pulling them? 
Would freight be a good match up for the first 2 black ones. 
What to do with the black elect dude! 
Others I can pull freight with. 
mix & match, let me know with what you would run those engines? Thanks Rich.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The GGI (electric) pulled either passenger or freight. The Alco PA/PB were assigned passenger duties, and were soon assigned to local commuter trains due to reliability issues. The F units were freight. You also have switchers that would work in the freight or passenger yards. The Penn Central is freight.

I totally understand the $4 for gas. Both of my cars and the one truck are all diesel now. I do have a Fairmont A-4 from the SP that uses a Ford Pinto industrial gas engine. I need to restore it so it can get back on the rails and pass NARCOA inspection.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok now the freight will be easy, on the pass sets do the F7's match better to the age of those or are they old enough to pull with the steamer & does the one steamer I have there fit the bill.
Trying to make one nice pass set & one or 2 freight sets & thin out the rest of the herd! 
thanks,Rich.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Alco PA's need the passenger cars. They pulled both the heavyweights and the streamliner cars. The F's were for freight. If they had a steam generator for heating the passenger cars,they they would be used in both. 

Your steamer looks to be a freight type. That said the PRR typically used the Belpair firebox (squared type) starting in the early 1900's The steamer you have does not look like a true PRR set up.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok so the pass set I will set up with the a-b setup in the first eng pic, the freight I can use the F's or the Kato & keep one switcher for the yard.
So that leaves one a-b, the steamer, the other switcher, one pass set maybe for sale? 
The electric I may keep just because it's different. 
Geeze if I keep doing this I won't sell much of anything. Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You gotta keep the GG1...no Pennsy collection is complete without it. The steamer on the other hand, is a low end Mehano, not bad, but not on the level of their Premier Series models. It is not an accurate model of a Pennsy K4 anyway, so you won't be giving up much. Pennsy steam has a very district boxy firebox on top of the boiler, just ahead of the cab.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

excuse my lack of knowledge, the GG1 thats the electric one I'm thinking? Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

yes...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> & the atlas, I have 3 of these, one pending sale locally.


I would like to buy one if you want to sell one of them


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Make me an offer, thats something I could definatly sell!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man I have no clue just tell me what they are worth to you


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

In the other "value" thread one guy said about 60 a piece for the deisels
how does 40 sound,+ shipping, probably 8 to 10 bucks if I do tracking & insurance? Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What do you have for 1940's type passenger cars Rusty? I'll need a few for the Marquette. Pete


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> You gotta keep the GG1...no Pennsy collection is complete without it. The steamer on the other hand, is a low end Mehano, not bad, but not on the level of their Premier Series models. It is not an accurate model of a Pennsy K4 anyway, so you won't be giving up much. Pennsy steam has a very district boxy firebox on top of the boiler, just ahead of the cab.


Yes, that is the Belpair firebox. The Great Northen used them also. It was a PRR K4s that pulled my great grandfather's passenger train. Unfortunately that particular locomotive, #5356 was scrapped in 1957.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

norgale said:


> What do you have for 1940's type passenger cars Rusty? I'll need a few for the Marquette. Pete


Honestly, I have no idea, I'm still trying to find out what era my penn cars are from. 
The only set I would be more sure about being 40's type would be the army hospital train
do some of the boxes indicate years, there was nothing on the pensy boxes & I haven't dug out the others yet.
Anything in my big pic of his display look like them, I could then dig out that set & take pics for you!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rrgrassi said:


> Yes, that is the Belpair firebox.


My favorite is the Wooten firebox...kinda looks like Aunt Bessie in her Sunday best when she's caught in a high wind...:thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Wootten Firebox does look neat! I like the Belpaire the best though.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The Pennsy cars are 40's to 50's. The old heavy weights are from the 30's to 40's. Google 'railroad passenger cars' and you'll get every kind of pass. car there ever was. Then you can track down the years they were made and used. The silver streamliners were from the 40's to now. A lot of them are still being used. 
I'm looking for junkers like the Penssy car style with wheels and couplers to be repinted. Want to make a 'Long black train' al la Johhy Cash. They will look good behind Rustys Bershire. Pete


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Black with gold lettering would look really sharp!


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I would be interested in the passenger cars(set 1) and the GG1 When you are ready to sell.Pm me please I don't know how to do it on this site.Or you can email me :[email protected]


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think PM's will work till you hit 5 posts here.
Your looking at the spectrum cars I hope, the rivarossi's are spoken for.
I was going to keep the GG1 but since not many of the deisels have moved I'll let it go.
I have not researched those yet to try & set a price, give me some time to browse around, or just make an offer, we can haggle a bit & hopefully come up with a good deal, Thanks,Rich.
I'm not sure of the brand on the GG1, that may be the wrong box, I'll pull it out over the weekend & see if there's any markings. Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

*spectrum cars*

those are the cars I want(the spectrum),I could go for them at $20 each,I just bought one for $15 ,but I feel $20 is more fair


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, sounds fair on those,(they are nice cars) let me check into the GG1 & see what brand it is, my time is short the next few days, My mothers been ill & I'm running into NY a lot,fri nite I should have some time to dig it out & get back to you. thanks,Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you in emerson next to westwood?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I was born in pascack valley hospital.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep,my 3 sons were born there, they are going to reopen soon, hackensack owns it now.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Your name would'nt be doug would it?OOPS,I see your name sorry....lol


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you still have that steamer? If so, would you sell it?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

No, it's Rich


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I spent my early years in westwood,I also worked at the emerson bowling alley for a time while staying with my mom before getting recalled into the army for desert storm


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang, I liked the look of that. hwell:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

John, I'm actually not sure, I'll dig around fri or sunday & see if it's still here.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright sounds good. I'm starting to think I need to change my username lol. Names Adam.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The No was an answer to another question John, as above, I'm not reallty sure, the stuffs been in & out of the boxes so much I loose track!
OK Adam!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I did some a/c & heating work for the lanes a few years before they closed up.
I'm outta here for tonight, will check back in fri, hopefully with more info! Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you'll consider the spectrum cars sold to me,thanks,Jon


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, there on hold for you.Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks,I need that set to complete a train for my layout,I have a PRR t-1 to pull them behind


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Rusty what-all do you have left to sell? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Thats not a reflection, I did not unbox the 2nd one!
> Then 2 in black (again not unboxing the twin)


That's Brunswick Green, not black.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The pass cars are all spoken for, since there gone all pensy engines can go .
the first brown ones pictured I have one set left, but the B unit is the power unit, I have one switcher left, the 2 John just posted black/GREEN (thanks John) those babies RUN.I think the black deisel (kato I think) & am checking on the meheno steemer.
GG1 may be going with the pass cars, have not completed that deal yet.
I sure theres a bunch of freight cars too but haven't been able to get time to sort those out. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK. sorry Adam the steamer is gone, as is the black penn central deisel. the rest still remain.
Pete, do you mean penn stuff or in general, I have the deisels up right now here.......
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15936
I really should sell a few more steamers, search the world of steam thread, if anything is of interest(cept what the kids picked)I'll ckeck it out for you, I kept way too many.
still have to work on the rolling stock, 190 freight to get down to 70 or 80 & maybe one or two more pass sets, I have one set he had on his display pulled by a steamer, I'll check & see what those were, maybe somethin for the pere. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon, the GG1 I think is AHM, it only says made in yogu.......... on the bottom.
I miscounted on the spectrum cars, there's only 6 .
Hows 50 sound on the GG1, checked ebay & there all over the place, thats about the average they go for. Rich.
It is definatly in the wrong box, I do not have the correct one.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

i would run the train with the 4-8-4 niagara...i dont care about being prototypical


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be interested in the spectrum amtrax engines and the amh passenger cars


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

trashman, I'll pull those aside & pm you with more info, Thanks,Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, while digging out the orders I found that kato deisel, the black penn central one, will add it to my deisel sale post! 
My heads spinning now, I may pull the kato lackawanna from the sale, I have some nice pass cars for that & I like the colors.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ssgt, just got yours all boxed up, doing shipping quote now! Thanks,Rich.


----------

